
Google's link tracking causing problems? - ColinWright
I&#x27;m currently in Australia on a slow(ish) link, and I&#x27;ve noticed the following problem.  I search for a term on Google, get several results that look interesting, and click on several, opening them in new tabs.<p>They fail to open, spinning their wheels for possibly minutes.<p>I copy the URL, remove everything except the destination section of it, paste it into the browser location bar, and bingo, near instant loading of the page, while the google tabs continue to spin their wheels.<p>Does this happen to anyone else?  Does anyone recognise this behaviour?
======
swanson
With the tiniest possible anecdotal data, I _might_ also be seeing this. Had a
customer say the site was loading fine when clicking links to it from emails,
but sometimes if they search for it google and clicked the link -- it would
just spin on a white page. Have not been able to track it down, but the
symptoms match at least.

------
brudgers
If I were experiencing this sort of issue in the US, I would expect it to be
something with the ISP/hotspot like injecting advertising or MTM'ing an HTTPS
connection or other foolishness. My workaround is to always tether using my
phone away from my home or other "known good" network.

Might want to put "Ask HN:" in the title?

~~~
Artlav
If it's ISP injecting stuff, then there is a handy site [1] that would check
for these.

If you don't speak Russian, then just wait for the countdown to finish, then
it would be either a green V meaning no injection, or something red and the
description of the injected stuff.

[1]
[https://lleo.me/dnevnik/2015/02/20.html](https://lleo.me/dnevnik/2015/02/20.html)

